# Need help with Airlift Slam Series strut leak.



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

I installed my Airlift kit and V2 a couple weeks ago and I've given my car a bit to settle and track down any leaks. I found and fixed my tank leak, but I still have a pretty drastic leak coming from the front driver side strut. I sprayed down the fittings yesterday and found that the leader line going into the bag was leaking...re-taped the fitting and re-tightened, no more leak.

As I was spraying the fitting down, I noticed that bubbles were forming around the strut, at the bottom of the bag. Don't be jealous of my Paint skills, and I'm aware that this is a performance strut, but I'm at work and working with what I've got :laugh:










Am I correct in saying that air shouldn't be leaking from that location?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You are correct, air is not supposed to leak from the bottom of the bag.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

I assumed so. I was hoping there was something I could do to fix it...to Airlift support I go.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

yes, I've had a few with a bad O-ring. airlift customer support is great and will send you out a replacement bag/ or o-ring.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a performance series strut. If you twisted / moved the bag at all, that would yield a leak as it could have shredded the seals.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Buck Russell said:


> That's a performance series strut. If you twisted / moved the bag at all, that would yield a leak as it could have shredded the seals.






v2. said:


> As I was spraying the fitting down, I noticed that bubbles were forming around the strut, at the bottom of the bag. Don't be jealous of my Paint skills, and *I'm aware that this is a performance strut, but I'm at work and working with what I've got* :laugh:


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Buck Russell said:


> That's a performance series strut. If you twisted / moved the bag at all, that would yield a leak as it could have shredded the seals.


I realize that. That's why I mentioned it in the OP.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

v2. said:


> I realize that. That's why I mentioned it in the OP.


Just trying to help, but clearly you missed that.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Buck Russell said:


> Just trying to help, but clearly you missed that.


Sure didn't. Just point out that you clearly missed me mentioning that I know it is a performance series strut. 

No need to be a dick.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe someone from Airlift will chime in since my there was no reply to my email. 

https://vimeo.com/163623633


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

v2. said:


> Sure didn't. Just point out that you clearly missed me mentioning that I know it is a performance series strut.
> 
> No need to be a dick.


I'm sorry you misread everything. Maybe we've reached impasse?

Air Lift doesn't spend a whole lot of time on this forum, nor does Bag Riders.

Try calling your dealer or call Air Lift 800-248-0892.

I'll try to play nice from here on out.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Buck Russell said:


> I'm sorry, I was only being a dick because you felt the need to throw it in my face that you mentioned it in your first post.
> 
> Now, do you want us to continue to help you or do you want to sit around and play semantics?


Because of the way you started your original response. You aren't helping me. Airlift has taken care of the issue.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

This could have been avoided if you posted a picture of the correct strut yes? So why didn't you use you *OWN* picture you are using in your FS threads? 

I typically like to think a little bit before i start posting, but maybe that is just me...

opcorn:


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> This could have been avoided if you posted a picture of the correct strut yes? So why didn't you use you *OWN* picture you are using in your FS threads?
> 
> I typically like to think a little bit before i start posting, but maybe that is just me...
> 
> opcorn:


Really? Even YOU pointed out that I mentioned that I knew it wasn't a Slam Series strut...The point being that it's leaking from the same area (where the arrow is drawn in the OP). I didn't think that I would be argued with and trolled by a business owned and his supporter. Just drop it. The issue is being handled by Airlift's awesome customer service, unlike what is being displayed in this thread. Troll on somewhere else. And thank YOU for reminding me again of why I don't shop, and never will shop at ORT. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

v2. said:


> Really? Even YOU pointed out that I mentioned that I knew it wasn't a Slam Series strut...The point that it's leaking from is coming from the same area (where the arrow is drawn). I didn't think that I would be attacked by a business owned and his supporter. Just drop it. The issue is being handled. Troll on somewhere else. And thank YOU for reminding me again of why I don't shop, and never will shop at ORT. :thumbup:


I mentioned it to him in a non confrontational way. With a winky face.  It indicates that the situation should be taken lightly. 

It really sucks that your o-ring is leaking, Airlift is good at sending out replacement items. Hopefully you can get it fixed up, if you need a guide on how to take apart the top section to get the bag off you can start with my simple guide here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5642846-DIY-Airlift-front-strut-upper-plate-rebuild


----------



## Kahlzemma (Sep 14, 2013)

Bumping this up because I just ran into the same issue. The bottom of the strut, exactly where OP pointed, is showing a leak. I lose 10 PSI everyone 15 seconds. Do I need a replacement O Ring at the top of the assembly? Is there one on the bottom that could cause this?


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Kahlzemma said:


> Bumping this up because I just ran into the same issue. The bottom of the strut, exactly where OP pointed, is showing a leak. I lose 10 PSI everyone 15 seconds. Do I need a replacement O Ring at the top of the assembly? Is there one on the bottom that could cause this?


The o-ring was damaged on mine. Luckily, at the time, it was covered under warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahlzemma (Sep 14, 2013)

v2. said:


> The o-ring was damaged on mine. Luckily, at the time, it was covered under warranty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The O ring is at the top, correct? I bought mine used so I will have to repair it myself.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Kahlzemma said:


> The O ring is at the top, correct? I bought mine used so I will have to repair it myself.


IIRC, there is one on the top and bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahlzemma (Sep 14, 2013)

v2. said:


> IIRC, there is one on the top and bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks for the reply. I'll email Airlift and see what part to order.


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

you need to order the whole bag, I am pretty sure they don't sell the o-rings.


----------



## Plausible (Jul 11, 2016)

GintyFab said:


> you need to order the whole bag, I am pretty sure they don't sell the o-rings.


Correct, you can't buy just the o-rings.


----------

